# Lamancha wethers for sale - Illinois



## elia (Aug 17, 2013)

We have two Lamancha wethers for sale. Bacchus is black, and Bartemus is white. They are five-month-old twins, born 3/28/13, and were wethered by Burdizzo at 3 and 1/2 months. They were imprinted at birth and have been handled every day. They both have lovely temperaments and are extremely tame. They are also accustomed to horses, cows, and livestock guardian dogs.

They were disbudded and tattooed, due to our not knowing at first if they were to kept as herd sires. They were dam-raised and weaned at four months. They are from excellent show stock (granddam was 2011 ADGA National Champion), so they are handsome fellows.

Our tiny herd is CAE-negative and has never had an abscess.

I will try to get some pictures up soon.

If interested, please contact me for further details.

Thanks very much,
Elia


----------

